# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Listat e zgjedhjeve online

## lojaxhiu

Mbaj mënd ja para 4 vjetësh, kishte një faqe qeverie për listat e zgjedhjeve ku mund te kontrolloje nëse e kishe emrin ne liste. Por ç'e do qe s'e mbaj mend më adresën. Kam kërkuar shume për ta gjetur përsëri por pa rezultat. 

A ekziston me kjo faqe? Nëse po, a mund ta postoje ndonjëri linkun?

Faleminderit

----------

